
Show HN: Generate modular PDFs using JSX - mtlewis
https://github.com/schibsted/jsx-pdf
======
mtlewis
We built this package to allow us to easily compose PDFs from React-like
components using familiar syntax. The PDF generation package that this works
with (pdfmake.org) already does a great job handling the actual generation,
but we found building up the input JS object to be quite cumbersome, and
wanted something that would allow us to unit test and reuse individual chunks
of the document. Hope others find this useful!

------
Findeton
It looks great. It could be interesting to use this to transform markdown
documents to pdf.

